# Unterschied boolean Boolean



## sowieso (21. Nov 2007)

Hallo !

Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen, was eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einer Variable vom Typ boolean und vom typ Boolean ist.

Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (21. Nov 2007)

Boolean ist die Wrapper-Klasse von boolean.
Dies existiert von jedem primitiven Typen. zB

int hat Integer..

ab java1.5 hat Java auto-boxing, welches die WrapperKlasse in den
primitiven Typ wandelt ohne was zu schreiben (zB valueOf())

Boolean ist ein Objekt
boolean ist ein primitiver Typ


----------



## sowieso (21. Nov 2007)

danke !


----------

